# mssupport scam - confirm or deny?



## jdevola (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi All-

I recently received a suspicious email, and I desperately want to get the word out. I define 'suspicious' an email that was unsolicited (i.e., I never had an inquiry to microsoft). In addition the email was sent to an account that would be easy to find (i.e., it consists of [firstname][lastname]@domain.com), and it is an account that I do not give out to ANYONE (except myself).

I strongly suspect this is a PHISHING scam, and after finding another recipient on this forum ( [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=306507&referrerid=758989 [/URL] ), I believe this is the case. The text of the email follows [redacted]:









Microsoft Customer Support <[email protected]om>to







[[firstname][lastname]@domain.com]
date







Wed, Oct 27, 2010 at 12:51 AMsubject







SRX1141428507ID - SRX1141428507IDmailed-by







css.one.microsoft.com
hide details Oct 27 (2 days ago) 


Hi [firstname],

This is Jet with Microsoft Windows Technical Support.

Please provide me a good call back number or send me an email if this issue is resolved or not so we can close this open service request. If you need further assistance, please give us a good call back date and time.

I await your response. My goal is to ensure that your experience with Microsoft Technical Support leaves you very satisfied with our products and services.
If you have any feedback regarding Microsoft support, I would be glad to hear from you.

If you would feel more comfortable speaking with someone else regarding my service, Bernard, my manager, would be very happy to hear your comments and suggestions. You may send an e-mail to v-2khrel AT mssupport.microsoft.com

Thank you for using Microsoft Support.

Sincerely,

Jethro Paquingan

v-2jepa AT mssupport.microsoft.com


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Scam. Report it and/or delete it.


----------

